# Zombie Rampage at the Netherworld Haunted House!



## spfxmasks (Mar 16, 2009)

Check out this video made by one of our customers(Specula) and The Netherworld Haunted House featuring our silicone Sarge mask. Great job!
Happy Haunting
-SPFXMasks


----------

